# Grind Coffee Bar, Stratford



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

If you're ever unfortunate enough to find yourself inside Westfield mall, Stratford you can do a lot worse than a refuelling at the Grind Coffee Bar. It's located at the arse end of the lower floor near Waitrose, which is just far enough from the more popular shops to provide some respite from the droves of zombies stumbling about, gnawing on the flesh of commerce.

An Antipodean vibe flows through the decor, service and menu which offers a range of light meals as well as coffee. I had eggs benedict which was whipped up in no time and had perfectly poached eggs, decent ham, and hollandaise with just the right amount of tang. For coffee I had a good strength, well micro-foamed flat white followed by an espresso that although was lacking a lot of crema, tasted fantastic. In fact, it tasted good enough that I bought a bag of their house blend upon leaving. This blend is the default offering but you can also choose a single origin which varies day to day. All coffee is freshly roasted and supplied by London Coffee Roasters.

All in all a thoroughly enjoyable visit, perhaps made better since its surrounded by the rest of the mall, and anything that isn't a clothes or mobile phone shop seems great - like a Macdonalds in Helmand province.

8/10


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

These guys started out in Lower Richmond Road. They have another café in Battersea too. The best coffee I've had in London was from their first café in Putney. They had a Linea at that point and some bloody genius Goth looking guy from Oz was making them. There is a kiwi link too. They are running Strada's in all their shops now I think. I think they actually made better coffee with the Linea. But I put that down to operator and getting used to the Strada. I guess it can take a while to sort out a good infusion profile with that much control. heh.


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

Might as well advertise these guys as there isn't much competition

http://www.grindcoffeebar.co.uk/coffee


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

When I ever I go to Stratford I do make an effort and visit the Grind, it was their coffee that rekindled my passion for home brewed coffee again which prompted me here in the end, and then on to my La Pavoni and soon to be grinder, Ah! The smell of it !!


----------

